# ezjail abnormal service start



## marcelbonnet (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi folks.

I'd appreciate a help to discover what's wrong with sysutils/ezail. The service is started but never return the therminal, as you see below.
Though, the jail is up and running, but never available through `ezjail-admin` .


```
[@machine jails #]  service ezjail onestart                                      
ezjailStarting jails:        
                                                                 
                                                                 
                                                               
^C                                                                                    
[@machine jails #]  ezjail-admin console wwwdev                
Error: Jail wwwdev appears not to be running                        
  Start it first, or use 'ezjail-admin console -f wwwdev' to force start.  
[@machine jails #]  jls                                    
   JID  IP Address      Hostname                      Path
     2  10.41.13.60     wwwdev                        /arquivo/jails/wwwdev
[@machine jails #]  jexec 2 /bin/sh
```

Using `jexec` I can successfully log in .

This is my ezjail configuration file: /usr/local/etc/ezjail/wwwdev


```
export jail_wwwdev_hostname="wwwdev"
export jail_wwwdev_ip="bridge2|10.41.13.60"             #same ip as wlan0
export jail_wwwdev_rootdir="/arquivo/jails/wwwdev"
export jail_wwwdev_exec_start="/bin/sh /etc/rc"
export jail_wwwdev_exec_stop=""
export jail_wwwdev_mount_enable="YES"
export jail_wwwdev_devfs_enable="YES"
export jail_wwwdev_devfs_ruleset=20
export jail_wwwdev_procfs_enable="YES"
export jail_wwwdev_fdescfs_enable="YES"
export jail_wwwdev_enforce_statfs="0"
export jail_wwwdev_image=""
export jail_wwwdev_imagetype=""
export jail_wwwdev_attachparams=""
export jail_wwwdev_attachblocking=""
export jail_wwwdev_forceblocking=""
export jail_wwwdev_zfs_datasets=""
export jail_wwwdev_cpuset=""
export jail_wwwdev_fib=""
export jail_wwwdev_parentzfs=""
export jail_wwwdev_parameters="allow.mount=1 allow.mount.nullfs=1 allow.mount.linsysfs=1 allow.mount.linprocfs=1 allow.mount.tmpfs=1 allow.raw_sockets=1 allow.sysvipc=1 ip4='inherit' persist interface='lo2'"
export jail_wwwdev_post_start_script=""
export jail_wwwdev_retention_policy=""
```


And here the /var/run/jail.wwwdev.conf file generated by ezjail:


```
# Generated by rc.d/jail at 2018-09-17 13:03:07
wwwdev {
        host.hostname = "wwwdev";
        path = "/arquivo/jails/wwwdev";
        ip4.addr += "bridge2|10.41.13.60/32";
        allow.raw_sockets = 0;
        exec.clean;
        exec.system_user = "root";
        exec.jail_user = "root";
        exec.start += "/bin/sh /etc/rc";
        exec.stop = "";
        exec.consolelog = "/var/log/jail_wwwdev_console.log";
        mount.fstab = "/etc/fstab.wwwdev";
        mount.devfs;
        devfs_ruleset = "20";
        mount.fdescfs;
        mount.procfs;
        allow.mount;
        allow.set_hostname = 0;
        allow.sysvipc = 0;
        enforce_statfs = "0";
        allow.mount=1;
        allow.mount.nullfs=1;
        allow.mount.linsysfs=1;
        allow.mount.linprocfs=1;
        allow.mount.tmpfs=1;
        allow.raw_sockets=1;
        allow.sysvipc=1;
        ip4='inherit';
        persist;
        interface='lo2';
}
```

Thanks in advance,


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2018)

marcelbonnet said:


> And here the /var/run/jail.wwwdev.conf file generated by ezjail:


As far as I know that file isn't generated by ezjail(7), ezjail(7) doesn't use the new jail.conf(5) and still relies on the deprecated jail_* variables.

I'd start by removing all the parameters from jail_wwwdev_parameters.


----------



## marcelbonnet (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm wondering now if the fact of the startup retains the console could be some configuration error on flavours/devel/etc/rc.d/ezjailflavour .

I found the following errors in /var/log/jail_wwwdev_console.log :


```
ELF ldconfig path: /lib /usr/lib /usr/lib/compat /usr/local/lib /usr/local/lib/mysql /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.26/mach/CORE
32-bit compatibility ldconfig path: /usr/lib32
Creating and/or trimming log files.
Starting syslogd.
protect: procctl: Operation not permitted
Clearing /tmp (X related).
pw: login name `marcelbonnet' already exists
pkg already bootstrapped at /usr/local/sbin/pkg
^D^H^HUpdating FreeBSD repository catalogue...^M
Script /etc/rc.d/ezjailflavour interrupted
Updating motd:.
Performing sanity check on sshd configuration.
Starting sshd.
Starting cron.
```

Setting ezjailflavour_enable="NO" in flavours/devel/etc/rc.conf shouldn't be enough for this service be ignored? 

I used this file to create a user, a group and to install pkg for the first time.


----------

